
Ted Dialogues (2017) Yuval Noah Harari: Nationalism vs. Globalism - iAm25626
https://www.ted.com/talks/yuval_noah_harari_nationalism_vs_globalism_the_new_political_divide?language=en
======
iAm25626
this particular Ted Dialogues help me better frame the world around me. Just
finished reading the book Sapiens and can't stop think about it.

